# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: درجات کاربران!

## Pr0grammer

در حال حاضر ترتیب درجات و تعداد پستها بصورت زیر هستش:



پیشنهاد بنده اینه که با هر 50 بار تشکر از یه کاربر یک درجه به اون کاربر افزوده بشه!

درضمن، اگه کمی دقت کنید دلیل این پیشنهاد بنده تا حدودی به اهداف سایت مربوط میشه! 
در حال حاضر ممکنه خیلی از کاربران تاپیک ها، پست ها و... تکراری یا بی دلیل و محتوا ارسال کنند تا ستاره هاشون رنگی بشه! اما عملی شدن این پیشنهاد بنده در ارسال پست های مفید می تونه موثر باشه! (هر چند کاملاً از بین نمیبره!) یعنی کاربر برای افزودن درجه خودش سعی می کنه بیشتر پست هاشو مفید ارسال کنه!

----------


## manvaputra

هیچ دیگه رفیق با این حساب هر 100 سال یکبار یه ستاره به ستاره همون اضافه میشه!

----------


## Pr0grammer

> هیچ دیگه رفیق با این حساب هر 100 سال یکبار یه ستاره به ستاره همون اضافه میشه!


منظور بنده رو متوجه نشدی عزیزم.....

پیشنهاد بنده این بود که علاوه بر تعداد پست ها، بر اساس تعداد تشکرهایی که از یک کاربر میشه، درجه اون کاربر تعیین بشه!

موفق باشی

----------


## manvaputra

> پیشنهاد بنده این بود که علاوه بر تعداد پست ها، بر اساس تعداد تشکرهایی که از یک کاربر میشه، درجه اون کاربر مسخص بشه!


آها این شد حرف حساب

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان یعنی ستارها انقدر ارش داره که باید اینکارو انجام داد
فکر نمکنم این ستارها انقدر هم ارز داشته باشن هدف آموزش و یادگیری است نه جمع اوری ستاره

----------


## Pr0grammer

> دوستان یعنی ستارها انقدر ارش داره که باید اینکارو انجام داد
> فکر نمکنم این ستارها انقدر هم ارز داشته باشن هدف آموزش و یادگیری است نه جمع اوری ستاره


لطفاً دقیق مطالعه کنید! بعد نظر بدید؛ ممنون از توجهتون....




> اگه کمی دقت کنید دلیل این *پیشنهاد بنده تا حدودی به اهداف سایت مربوط میشه!* 
> در حال حاضر ممکنه خیلی از کاربران تاپیک ها، پست ها و... تکراری یا بی دلیل و محتوا ارسال کنند تا ستاره هاشون رنگی بشه! اما عملی شدن این پیشنهاد بنده* در ارسال پست های مفید می تونه موثر باشه!* (هر چند کاملاً از بین نمیبره!) یعنی کاربر برای افزودن درجه خودش سعی می کنه بیشتر پست هاشو مفید ارسال کنه!

----------


## saed2006

مسولان محترم سایت از یک طرف برای تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویق گذاشته اید و از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید .در طول این دوران پست های زیادی ایجاد شده و بحث های مختلفی ارائه شده حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیستم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند در هر صورت اهداف سایت چیست؟اینکه تعداد پست ها زیاد باشد؟ اگر اینطور نیست چرا به تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویقی تعلق میگیرد.
اگر اینطور است چرا بسیاری از پست ها توسط مسولین پاک میشود؟؟

----------


## Pr0grammer

> از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید


به نظر من مدیران با کسی خصومتی ندارند؛ مشکل از پست هاست که یا تکراریه یا بی محتواست!




> حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیتم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند


این نظر شخصیه شماست؛ و یه فروم تابع یک کاربر نیست!

دوست من الان خودت نگاه کن؛ همین پست شما با موضوع این تاپیک اصلاً هماهنگ نیست؛ شما یه نظر دیگه داری و باید در یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید.... الان اگه پست شما حذف بشه! واقعاً فکر می کنی مشکل از مدیرانه؟!

سعی کنید با چشمی باز به همه مسائل نگاه کنید؛ امیدوارم موفق باشید...

----------


## saed2006

جناب رضا اگر به ابتدای پست من توجه کرده باشین مخاطب من مسئولین سایت هستند نظر شما هم در جای خود قابل احترام هست عزیز
ولی سکوت بفرمایید تا مسئولا ن خود پاسخ دهند فکر نمیکنم نیاز به قیومی بوده باشد.مرسی
مسولان پاسخ دهند تا ما هم از سر در گمی نجات پیدا کنیم پس من با دیگر سوالم رو مطرح میکنم






> مسولان محترم سایت از یک طرف برای تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویق گذاشته اید و از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید .در طول این دوران پست های زیادی ایجاد شده و بحث های مختلفی ارائه شده حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیستم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند در هر صورت اهداف سایت چیست؟اینکه تعداد پست ها زیاد باشد؟ اگر اینطور نیست چرا به تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویقی تعلق میگیرد.
> اگر اینطور است چرا بسیاری از پست ها توسط مسولین پاک میشود؟؟

----------


## saed2006

مسولان محترم دقت کنید یکی دیگر از افت های تشویق بر حسب تعداد پست همین پست های جناب رضا هست که سعی میکند خود را در قالب مسولان ببیند تا تعداد پست هاش رو بالا ببره واقعا این شیوه برای سایتی با همچین قدمت و سطح علمی مناسب است؟

----------


## milade

من کاملا به نظر کاربر "دل شکسته" موافقم
چرا که اصلا ما یه گونی  :قهقهه:  ستاره داشته باشیم ولی اگه حتی نتونیم یه کار کوچیک انجام بدیم که دیگه فاتحه!
در ضمن اقا سعید باید بگم مدیران کاری درست انجام میدن  هر چند فکر نکنم شما هم نظر خلافی داشته باشید!
اما پیشنهاد می کنم اگه این کار میخواد بشه به نسبت پست و تشکر ستاره بدن
در کل موفق باشید

----------


## milade

اقایون زشته دعوا نکنید
ببینید یه درخواست بوده که حالا یه مسول میاد رسیدگی میکنه
فکر نکنم نیاز به این همه جدل باشه
اقا سعید شما هم سعی کنید نظرتون رو مستقیم و واضح ابلاغ کنید که سردرگمی پیش نیاد
موفق باشید

----------


## saed2006

دوست عزیز چرا اینقدر احساس وحشت کردی ما از مسولان سوال پرسیدیم لطفا آرامش خود رو حفظ کن مطمئنا مسولان خود پاسخ گو خواهند بود

----------


## saed2006

من از دوستان برنامه نویس میخواهم نظرات خود رو پیرامون این قضیه مطرح کنند قطعا نظرات برای مسولان راه گشا خواهد بود و هدف من هم از طرح این سوالات همین است
قربان شما

----------


## raravaice

بهتر نیست به جای حاشیه بیشتر به محتوی علمی بپردازید؟!

موفق باشید

----------


## hamid_sos

سلام.
البته من در اون هدی نیستم که نظر بدم ولی....
من با پیشنهاد  آقا رضا موافقم. مثلا من تو این سایت فقط سوال میپرسم و اگه اینجور پیش بره با سوال هایی که من میپرسم ستاره هام بالا میره. در صورتی که من شاید هیچی بارم نیست   :قهقهه: 
به نظر من اگه باشماره کردن تعدا پست های مفید به ستاره ها اضافه بشه بهره. ( این نظر شخصی من هست)

----------


## saed2006

اگر به پست من  دقت کرده باشی صحبت من هم پیرامون مبحث تشویق ها در سایت و اهداف سایت هست و مخاطبم هم مسولان سایت میباشند. لزومی به پاسخ به جنابعالی نمیبینم باری دیگر تاکید میکنم مسولان خود پاسخ خواهند داد لطفا سعی نکنید با اضافه کردن پست های خود چراغ های بیشتری را روشن کنید. هدف آموزش هست و بس مرسی دوست عزیز م.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

از همون پست اول و آخرش معلوم شد كه چه تايپيكي هستش. هر دو ماه يكبار يه همچين تايپيكي ميبينيم.
من تمام ستاره هايي كه دارم رو با تشكرهاش رو مي بخشم به دوستاني كه تشكر و ستاره لازم دارن.

----------


## milade

> من با پیشنهاد آقا رضا موافقم. مثلا من تو این سایت فقط سوال میپرسم و اگه اینجور پیش بره با سوال هایی که من میپرسم ستاره هام بالا میره. در صورتی که من شاید هیچی بارم نیست


اینم بگید که برا چی *Pr0grammer* ازتون تشکر کرد
ایا شما قدمی در پیشرفت یا کمک در ضمینه "برنامه نویسی برداشتید؟
در کل من مخالف این امر نیستما
موفق باشید

----------


## Pr0grammer

> از همون پست اول و آخرش معلوم شد كه چه تايپيكي هستش. هر دو ماه يكبار يه همچين تايپيكي ميبينيم.
> من تمام ستاره هايي كه دارم رو با تشكرهاش رو مي بخشم به دوستاني كه تشكر و ستاره لازم دارن.


حق باشماست.....
الان جستجو کردم، نتایج رو هم دیدم؛ ای کاش از اول این کار رو می کردم!  :ناراحت:  یادم نبود!  :ناراحت: 
خواستم تاپیک رو حذف کنم اما دیگه نمیشه! لطفاً مدیران این کار رو  انجام بدن!




> اینم بگید که برا چی *Pr0grammer* ازتون تشکر کرد
> ایا شما قدمی در پیشرفت یا کمک در ضمینه "برنامه نویسی برداشتید؟
> در کل من مخالف این امر نیستما
> موفق باشید


دلیل تشکر بنده، بخاطر این بود که به جای توجه به حاشیه یه نظر در راستای تاپیک دادند!
چرا انقدر به حاشیه توجه میشه!  :گریه:

----------


## milade

> از همون پست اول و آخرش معلوم شد كه چه تايپيكي هستش. هر دو ماه يكبار يه همچين تايپيكي ميبينيم.
> من تمام ستاره هايي كه دارم رو با تشكرهاش رو مي بخشم به دوستاني كه تشكر و ستاره لازم دارن.


افرین استاد
واقعا بعضی وقتا ادم ...
خوشم اومد که این قدر فروتن هستید
اما بعضیا پست میدن که تشکر کنن ازشون یا ستاره بگیرن
در ضمن دوستان یه چیز بگم :
یه کاربر دیدم که توی امضاش نوشته بود "لطفا از دکمه تشکر استفاده نکنید" ایا همچین کاربر هم حق دریافت یه ستاره نداره؟!
در کل این چیزا ملاک نیست
ملاک بار علمیه!!!!!!!
موفق باشید

----------


## milade

> چرا انقدر به حاشیه توجه میشه!


میخواستم بگم این تشکر و ستاره و ... خیلی هم مهم نیست
موفق باشید

----------


## saed2006

عزیزان مدیر اگر شما بزرگواران که تایپیک رو میبیند  سریعا نظرات شفاف خود رو مطرح میکردید و بحث رو کمی جدی تلقی کرده و اهداف سایت خود رو بر میشمردین  ما شاهد ابراز عقاید شخصی افراد  از قول شما  عزیزان نبودیم و بهتر می توانستیم در یک گفتمان منطقی به نتیجه برسیم  از شما می خواهم با ابراز نظرات خود جلوی بحث های پوچ و غیر علمی رو گرفته و بیش از این اجاره ندهید پست ها به گمراهی بروند بنابر این باری دیگر من سوالم رو مطرح میکنم






> مسولان محترم سایت از یک طرف برای تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویق گذاشته اید و از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید .در طول این دوران پست های زیادی ایجاد شده و بحث های مختلفی ارائه شده حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیستم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند در هر صورت اهداف سایت چیست؟اینکه تعداد پست ها زیاد باشد؟ اگر اینطور نیست چرا به تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویقی تعلق میگیرد.
> اگر اینطور است چرا بسیاری از پست ها توسط مسولین پاک میشود؟؟

----------


## saed2006

متاسفانه بعضی دوستان سایت علمی رو با مکانی برای کسب شهرت و تعدا تشکر ها و... اشتباه گرفته اند جناب اوبالیت من با نظر شما که میفرماید تایپیک های مشابه هم ایجاد شده مخالفم. به جهت اینکه اگر ما اجازه میدادیم تا دوستان برنامه نویس هر کدام نظر دهند و یک تاپیک رو تا اخر ادامه میدادیم هر روز شاهد ایجاد تاپیک های خلق الساعه نبودیم سوال من این است چرا ما اینقدر از ابراز نظرات افراد واهمه داریم ؟چرا نمی توانیم همدیگر را تحمل کنیم؟ چرا یاد نگر فتهایم در فضای دوستانه سوالات خود را بدون واهمه مطرح کنیم؟چرا به محض اینکه سوالی علمی مطرح میشود سعی میکنیم با رابطه بازی و تشکر بازی بحث علمی رو منحرف کنیم؟ مسولان سایت پاسخ دهید و بیش از این به انحرافات بحث و تشکر بازی های بیهوده دامن نزنید.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوستان من نیازی به دعوا و جر وبحث نیست از روی تعداد تشکر ها وتعداد پست ها راحت میشه رتبه یه کاربر تشخیص داد دیگه دعوا نداره هستن کسایی که در پاسخ دیگران فقط جواب میدن سرچ کنی بهتره اینم به پسته و به تعداد پستهای کاربر اضافه میشه اما کاربری نداره فقط اعصاب طرف بهم میریزه

----------


## emad_67

این بحث ستاره ها اینقدر مهم نیست که 3 صفحه اینجا فقط حرف بیخود زده بشه. همونطور که آقا صابر هم بالاتر گفتن اعتبار یه کاربر از روی همون تعداد تشکر هاش تشخیص داده میشه و همون هم کافی هست. کسی که دنبال یادگیری باشه براش مهم نیست اصلا 50 تا ستاره داشته باشه یا یکی، این بحث ها فقط حاشیه پردازیه و آخرش هم به جایی نمیرسه.



> اگر به پست من دقت کرده باشی صحبت من هم پیرامون مبحث تشویق ها در سایت و اهداف سایت هست و مخاطبم هم مسولان سایت میباشند. لزومی به پاسخ به جنابعالی نمیبینم باری دیگر تاکید میکنم مسولان خود پاسخ خواهند داد





> عزیزان مدیر اگر شما بزرگواران که تایپیک رو میبیند سریعا نظرات شفاف خود رو مطرح میکردید و بحث رو کمی جدی تلقی کرده و اهداف سایت خود رو بر میشمردین ما شاهد ابراز عقاید شخصی افراد از قول شما عزیزان نبودیم و بهتر می توانستیم در یک گفتمان منطقی به نتیجه برسیم از شما می خواهم با ابراز نظرات خود جلوی بحث های پوچ و غیر علمی رو گرفته و بیش از این اجاره ندهید پست ها به گمراهی بروند


شما هم که علاقه زیادی به پاسخ گویی مدیران داری:
این پاسخی هست که آقای کشاورز اخیرا در یکی از تاپیک ها فرمودن:



> اين بخش يه ضعف کلي در نحوه دريافت و بيان نظرات کاربران داره! عنوان بخش گفتن پيشنهادات هست متاسفانه جايي هم بصورت عمومي و فراگير گفته نشده که حدود اين پيشنهادات چيه! يعني من نوعي طبق عنوان اين بخش ميتونم بيام پيشنهاد بدم بگم مثلا تم سايت رو روزهاي زوج از آبي به قرمز تغيير بدين!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> ما باز میزاریم تا هر کاربری هر پیشنهادی، هر چند کوچیک که به ذهنش رسید، مطرح کنه. ولی بعضی از دوستان اصرار دارند که علاوه بر مطرح کردن پیشنهادشان، حتما چند نفر هم نظر بدند، مدیران هم اطلاعیه بدند، و...
> میزان توجه به یک پیشنهاد با اهمیتی که آن پیشنهاد برای سایت داره، نسبت مستقیم داره. اگر یک پیشنهادی خیلی در بهبود عملکرد سایت تاثیرگزار باشه، طبیعی هست که هم کاربران، و هم مدیران نسبت به آن واکنش نشان میدند.
> ما بارها اعلام کردیم که قرار نیست مدیران، یا سایر کاربران به هر پیشنهادی در اینجا جواب بدند. کاربری اگر احساس میکنه که نیاز هست پیشنهادی مطرح کنه، خب مطرح کنه، ولی انتظار نداشته باشه که برای هر پیشنهاد یک تاییدیه، یا یک جواب رد تحویل بگیره. اگر پیشنهاد جای بحث داشت، بحث میشه، اگر جای بحث نداشت، و برای سایت مفید شناخته شد، به سایت اضافه میشه، و گرنه، به دست فراموشی سپرده میشه!
> 
> وقتی دوستان اصرار می کنند که برای هر حرفی حتما کسی نظر بده، نتیجه اش میشه همین تاپیکی که می بینید.
> ...

----------


## saed2006

واقعا متشکر از دوستمون که نظرات رو با چند واسطه اینجا ارائه میکنند ولی فکر نمیکنم در فضای مجازی که همه به نت دسترسی داریم نیازی به واسطه باشه  فکر نمیکنم ما در فضای مجازی چیزی به نام دیکتاتوری داشته باشیم یک سایت تا زمانی دوام دارد  که به نظرات کاربران خود اهمیت دهد و پاسخگوی سوالات باشد نیازی به واسطه نیست سوال کاملا شفاف است:

*سوال من کلیت سایت و اهدافش را مورد بررسی قرار میدهد* 

مسولان محترم سایت از یک طرف برای تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویق گذاشته اید و از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید .در طول این دوران پست های زیادی ایجاد شده و بحث های مختلفی ارائه شده حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیستم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند در هر صورت اهداف سایت چیست؟اینکه تعداد پست ها زیاد باشد؟ اگر اینطور نیست چرا به تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویقی تعلق میگیرد.
اگر اینطور است چرا بسیاری از پست ها توسط مسولین پاک میشود؟؟

----------


## manvaputra

> سولان پاسخ دهند تا ما هم از سر در گمی نجات پیدا کنیم پس من با دیگر سوالم رو مطرح میکنم


من خودم تا حالا ندیدم پستی بی دلیل پاک پشه همه اونایی که پاک شدن یا نا مفهوم بوده یا بی ربط به موضوع تاپیک

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مسولان محترم سایت از یک طرف برای تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویق گذاشته اید و از طرف دیگر پست ها ی اضافی رو پاک میکنید .در طول این دوران پست های زیادی ایجاد شده و بحث های مختلفی ارائه شده حال اگر اهداف سایت این هست که پست اضافی داده نشه بیاید و کلا سیستم ایجاد تایپیک رو حذف کنید چون اکثر پرسش های رایج تکراری هستند و انرژی خود رو در جهت بیهنه کردن سیستم موجود قرار بدین مثلا ایجاد یک سیستم جستجو همراه با آموزش تا کاربران بتونند پرسش های خود رو از سوالات موجود پیدا کنند در هر صورت اهداف سایت چیست؟اینکه تعداد پست ها زیاد باشد؟ اگر اینطور نیست چرا به تعداد پست های بیشتر تشویقی تعلق میگیرد.
> اگر اینطور است چرا بسیاری از پست ها توسط مسولین پاک میشود؟؟


بعضی از چیزها بدیهی هست، و معمولا نیاز به توضیح ندارند، غیر از اینکه یک نفر بخواد به آنها وارونه نگاه کنه!
طبیعی هست که در هر سایتی کاربران تشویق به فعالیت بیشتر بشند. چون فعالیت کاربران هست که سایت را فعال نگه میداره، پس کاربرانی که فعالیت بیشتری می کنند، بر اساس تعداد پست هایشان ستاره دریافت می کنند. این عامل باعث میشه که میزان فعالیت کاربر، و سابقه وی در سایت مشخص بشه. فعالیت یک کاربر ممکن هست که فقط سوال پرسیدن باشه، ولی خودِ سوال خوب پرسیدن هم هنر هست. اما فعالیت کاربر باید در چارچوب قوانین سایت باشه، ما اینجا کاربر فعال میخوایم، نه Spammer یا حرف مفت زن(!!)، پس پست های خلاف قانونی که در سایت زده بشند، حذف میشند. سوال شما مثل این هست که بپرسید، چرا در حالی که دولت مردم را تشویق به کسب درآمد بیشتر می کند، دزدها را که از راه دزدی کسب درآمد می کنند، دستگیر می کند؟! طبیعی هست که منظور دولت کسب درآمد از هر راهی نیست! منظور ما هم افزایش پست از هر طریقی نیست. این مسئله بدیهی بود، حالا نمیدونم چرا شما پرسیدید.

درباره قابلیت جستجو هم تا بحال چندین بار این قابلیت بهبود و ارتقا پیدا کرده. سایت هم دارای سیستم جستجوی Full Text Search هست، هم جستجو با استفاده از موتور جستجوی گوگل، هم جستجو با استفاده از تگ. پیشنهاد شما که دیگه تاپیک جدید ایجاد نشه، و فقط روی سیستم جستجو و راهنمایی کاربر کار بشه، بدرد علومی میخوره که هر 50 سال یک بار بروز میشند. در دنیای کامپیوتر که هر روز یک طرح و ایده و تکنولوژی جدید مطرح میشه، نمیشه از کاربر انتظار داشت سوال جدید نپرسه، و تصور کرد که همه سوالات ممکن پرسیده شدند!

درباره سیستم تشکر هم قبلا توضیح داده بودیم؛ با توجه به اینکه در سیستم شمارش تعداد پست تفکیکی بین سوال کنند، و جواب دهنده وجود نداشت، سیستم تشکر اضافه شد، تا با کمک تشکرهایی که سایر کاربران از یک کاربر می کنند، میزان مقبولیت مطالب وی بین سایر اعضاء مشخص بشه.

در ضمن، این سیستم ها اهداف سایت نیستند (!!) بلکه ابزاری هستند تا از یک طرف هر کاربر خودش بازخوردی از مطالب ارسالی اش دریافت کند، و از طرف دیگه، سایر کاربرانی که با وی تعامل دارند، بتوانند ارزیابی کلی از میزان مقبولیت وی در سایت داشته باشند. این سیستم ها بخصوص برای کاربران جدید که با سایر کاربران آشنا نیستند، بسیار مفید هست، چون می توانند با توجه به آن، متوجه شوند که چه پست هایی در یک تاپیک مطمئن تر و قابل اطمینان تر هستند. البته برای کاربران با سابقه تر هم مفید هست؛ من اگر مقاله اییدرباره یک موضوع  منتشر کنم، و به آن توجه ایی نشود، به این نتیجه میرسم که فعلا در این سایت علاقه ایی به بحث درباره این موضوع وجود ندارد، و مباحث دیگر بیشتر مورد توجه قرار می گیرند.

امیدوارم این موضوع که به نظر من روشن و واضح بود، روشن تر و واضح تر شده باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## saed2006

بسیار ممنونم از توضیحات زیبا و حامعتان.ولی اگر قرار باشد تایپیک هایی که جدیدا ایحاد میشوند تکراری نباشند قطعا بدانید  80% تایپیک ها نباید ایجاد شوند پس قطعا شما هم میپذیرید که هر تایپیک تکراری را نمی توان حذف کرد. و حذف تایپیک ها تا حدی سلیقه ای میباشد. چون 80% تایپیکها مباحثی کاملا تکراری هستند حداقل در یک بازه زمانی 1-2 ساله پس هر تایپیک تکراری قابلیت حذف را ندارد!!؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی اگر قرار باشد تایپیک هایی که جدیدا ایحاد میشوند تکراری نباشند قطعا بدانید 80% تایپیک ها نباید ایجاد شوند پس قطعا شما هم میپذیرید که هر تایپیک تکراری را نمی توان حذف کرد. و حذف تایپیک ها تا حدی سلیقه ای میباشد. چون 80% تایپیکها مباحثی کاملا تکراری هستند حداقل در یک بازه زمانی 1-2 ساله پس هر تایپیک تکراری قابلیت حذف را ندارد!!؟


حذف تاپیک تکراری با توجه به پارامترهای مختلفی صورت میگیره، مثلا چند بار این سوال مطرح شده، یا آخرین باری که مطرح شده کی بوده، یا سوال مطرح شده تا چه حد تکراری هست (آیا همه اش تکراری هست، یا بخشی از سوال تکراری هست)، و اینکه در تاپیک های گذشته جواب هایی که داده شده، چقدر مشکل گشا بودند.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوست عزیز،



> حذف تایپیک ها تا حدی سلیقه ای میباشد


خیر، حذف پستها سلیقه ای *نیست* و در *چارچوب قوانین سایت* صورت می پذیرد؛
هنگامیکه سوالی در یک بخش مطرح می گردد، مدیر مربوطه تصمیم میگیرد که آن تاپیک باقی بمانذ یا خیر، گاهی اوقات سوالی در خصوص یک مبحث خاص مطرح میگردد که قبلا" نیز مورد پرسش واقع شده است، اما مدیر بخش به این نتیجه میرسد که در مورد آن مطلب به طور جامع بحث نشده است، در ضمن ممکن است کاربر یک سوال جزئی تری راجع به موضوع مربوطه مطرح نموده باشد یا اینکه از آخرین باری که آن سوال پرسیده شده است، روش های جدیدتری عرضه شده است و یا ممکن است اهمیت آن موضوع به حدی باشد که با ایجاد یک بحث جدید، ایده های تازه تری مطرح میگردند که در این شرایط آن تاپیک حذف نمی گردد، مدیران بخش ها با بررسی و تجزیه تحلیل این موارد و بخشی که مدیریت آن را بر عهده دارند، تصمیم به حذف یا نگهداری یک تاپیک میگیرند ،/

----------

